# La Pavoni Domus Bar



## charidot (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi there,

Here is a picture of my La Pavoni Domus Bar after 6 months intensive use. I did a fair amount of research online before settling on this model (purchased from Caffe Italia Dec. 2011 for £459 + £12.50 postage and packing).

The built-in grinder is very good, with accurate stepless adjustment. Wife likes lots of single shots in a pre-warmed cup with a dash of cream. I like a good cappuccino.

Machine appears with subtle variations from various manufacturers. This one is branded la Pavoni

I like the marine brass boiler and head. Single and double baskets and a good head of steam. Note that the outer sleeve has been removed from the steam wand. Wand is a bit on the short side but quite serviceable. We seem to get consistently good results - beans from Coffee Bean Shop. Daughter had a summer job at an independent coffee shop and has trained up the rest of us. Overall very pleased with this machine.


----------



## beanhound (Oct 20, 2010)

Just been google researching this machine and found this thread.

I hope you have spent the last 9 months learning how to clean the machine!!


----------



## Bell (Apr 15, 2019)

Sorry to resurrect such an old thread - keen to know what the longevity on these is like? Also... interest if the OP knows of the other manufacturers selling this machine as alluded to?

Many thanks


----------

